# Energy REO/ Home star solutions



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

I was working for another company who was doing work for Energy REO. Then they became non existent , no pay ect. I was offered a vendor contract with now Home Star Solutions. Does anyone know how their work load right now is in Missouri? They said they dont have alot of their work from a certain client but that they do have work?

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

I did work for Energy REO/HomeStar Property Solutions, they had 12 projects for our company in late 2012 then gave us the more is comming line BUT never did. The 12 was reduced to 6 and NOW those six are just an annoyance lol. They say that their main client is the VA and the instructions for each project are very specific as to military uniforms, medals, memorabilia etc. I found the instructions to be easy to follow-policy and procedures were concerning, and online system was simple to use.

Addressing the concerning part, there were two jobs that were over the allotted 30 cyd, so we informed them and placed a bid to remove the estimated 50 cyd. They instructed us to remove the first 30 cyd then a week later instructed us to remove and extra 10 cyd and then bid the remaining. We were hesitant but we did it. Pay came but was delayed by QC-the two projects were stuck in QC for 15-20 days until finally released and payment processed (total days 45).

They are not very responsive either, phone calls and emails tend to be delayed by a few days.

Overall-not sure what to make of the whole operation.


----------



## PPS (Mar 29, 2013)

I have done 76 assets for them since September 2012! Pay was weekly via ACH, but just recently has gone to 21 days ACH. Never a problem with pay and have direct numbers to the managers with no contact issues!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

These guys are subbing from VRM it would be easier for you gentleman to just sign up with VRM.


----------



## Neighbors property (Oct 24, 2013)

These ripoff artists owe us 8000. We went into the maple Grove Minnesota office to be told they are being slow paid and can't pay us. Wtf I bet you've been paid within the last 90 days. Run away from them as fast as you can


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Lien and see how fast they can pay... :thumbsup:


----------



## mmcontracting (Feb 28, 2014)

*Do not work for Homestar*



SethNKC said:


> I was working for another company who was doing work for Energy REO. Then they became non existent , no pay ect. I was offered a vendor contract with now Home Star Solutions. Does anyone know how their work load right now is in Missouri? They said they dont have alot of their work from a certain client but that they do have work?
> You will not get paid trust me we have been fighting them for months and we know other contractors same thing happened they also have been ripping off 3rd party preservation companies


----------



## mmcontracting (Feb 28, 2014)

Be aware they will not pay you look them up online you will see complaints about them doing this


----------



## mmcontracting (Feb 28, 2014)

Home Star is a scam people trust me


----------



## mmcontracting (Feb 28, 2014)

They owe us over 12 grand we plan on standing outside and calling the local news and advertising there scamming system you know the media will eat it up if anyone else would like to join let us know we will provide the signs and some food we want to get the word out and take this company out the scam artist set to happen summer of 2014


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Realtor called me today and stated that 3 properties she assigned to them are still sitting....untouched. Yet VA doesn't seem to care. I would gladly service the properties but not for what VRM wants to pay.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

mmcontracting said:


> They owe us over 12 grand we plan on standing outside and calling the local news and advertising there scamming system you know the media will eat it up if anyone else would like to join let us know we will provide the signs and some food we want to get the word out and take this company out the scam artist set to happen summer of 2014


Thanks to you and everyone else on here and Linkedin that have been sharing their experiences with Homestar :thumbsup:, they've been trying to rope me in since December,just today I've had to send them a "I'm not interested" email ,specifically pointing out their track record for non-payment...and my decision not to extend credit to them at this time...


----------

